# Furry license plates! Oh, and FCN '10 con report



## Danale (Apr 12, 2010)

I've developed a habit of taking pictures of furry license plates at these conventions that I've...well, also taken a habit of going to. Over the weekend I went to FCN '10 and had a BLAST, and took a lot more of...said pictures of license plates.

Anyway, enough yammering, take a look!

*http://danale.com/2010/04/con-report-fcn-10/*

The entry is currently password protected, and the password is "*fcn10*". No capitals or anything.

Enjoy! If you have any pictures you'd like to share, let me know!


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 12, 2010)

Neat. 
I am unsure on how people like getting plates shown off tho the world tho.


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 13, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Neat.
> I am unsure on how people like getting plates shown off tho the world tho.



The purpose of a vanity plate is to show it to the world. 

First time I've seen LED lighting on a fursuit....damn, that's cool.


----------



## Anubis_Howl (Apr 15, 2010)

Lol. Saw my friends license plate on there. I see ones like that all the time, just driving on the highway. I doubt they're furs though, cause a lot of em are old women. :c


----------



## Catilda Lily (Apr 15, 2010)

I wanted to get one that said Mt Lion but someone already had that so I just got one that had a picture of a mountain lion on it.


----------



## Kohaku Chimaera (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm prolly gunna get one that says "RED LPRD" on it one day.  Red Leopard Design is the name of my little graphic design gig, and Kohaku is mostly a "red" leopard.  :3c


----------

